
Boy, 15, arrested in Northern Ireland over TalkTalk hack - draegtun
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-34643783
======
greenyoda
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10453803](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10453803)

------
m1k3r420
I say give the kid a job and encourage his technical skills.

